# Delta Blues Acoustic Slide Guitar by Indiginus! New demo with midi files.



## tcollins (May 23, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I'd like to announce our new instrument, http://indiginus.com/DeltaBlues (Delta Blues Acoustic Slide Guitar).

http://indiginus.com/DeltaBlues (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="DBSGscr440.jpg"
data-src="http://indiginus.com/images/DBSGscr440.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://indiginus.com/images/DBSGscr440.jpg"
data-url="http://indiginus.com/images/DBSGscr440.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="DBSGscr440.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

This library wasn't originally intended for commercial release, but was an in-house library created for my own use for a client who wanted a Delta Blues acoustic guitar on her blues project. She loved it, and remarked on it often during sessions. I then used it on every episode of an outdoor program this season, and again it went over very well.
So I thought, what the heck, I'll go ahead and re-record any weak spots, fill in the blanks and make it available!

Nothing fancy here. You can control sustain, mutes, slides, and harmonics by velocity (you can set the ranges) or by momentary key-switches (which you can choose).
There are also buttons for auto-vibrato, 12-string mode, round-robin (2x using
adjacent samples), and even a button that runs it all through an amp!

Here's a taste of Delta Blues, but I'll have some more demos soon, as well as my usual video walk-through. Thanks for checking it out!

EDIT:
New demo below, with the "Amp" turned on!
Also, midi files with mp3s of the demos are available http://indiginus.com/files/Delta_Blues_Demo_Tracks.zip (HERE).

TC

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F93456209&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/indiginus/backslider


[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F93456947&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/indiginus/fountasia

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F93457443&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/indiginus/fountasia-12str

Big Bend Blues

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F94997575&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/indiginus/big-bend-blues


----------



## Hans Adamson (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Delta Blues Acoustic Slide Guitar by Indiginus Coming very soon!*

I love it! Sounds fantastic.

/Hans


----------



## playz123 (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Delta Blues Acoustic Slide Guitar by Indiginus Coming very soon!*

Looking forward to learning more about this one, Tracy. Sounds great!


----------



## Brobdingnagian (May 23, 2013)

Sounds great. Will definitely pick it up. Thanks for the release!


----------



## shakuman (May 24, 2013)

Brobdingnagian @ Fri May 24 said:


> Sounds great. Will definitely pick it up. Thanks for the release!



+1 =o


----------



## woodsdenis (May 24, 2013)

Sounds great


----------



## Generdyn (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Delta Blues Acoustic Slide Guitar by Indiginus Coming very soon!*

Nice! The second and third sounds a little bit mechanical, but still the slides would be really useful for some movie cues and sound design! 

Regards,
Generdyn


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 24, 2013)

Sounds great TC.


----------



## dinerdog (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Delta Blues Acoustic Slide Guitar by Indiginus Coming very soon!*

This is a no brainer for sure. I just used your acoustic on a film I just finished. You have the magic touch for inspiring, playable guitars.

Fountasia is a cool track too. Nice Leo Kottke vibe.


----------



## Ed (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Delta Blues Acoustic Slide Guitar by Indiginus Coming very soon!*



rottoy @ Fri May 24 said:


> I think some release samples between the notes would eliminate the "mechanical" feel.
> But I figure they're working on that already.



Definitely. Release samples would seriously help. I really like the first demo especially, not heard any guitar samples that sound like that, but the notes that just stop dry really are a shame.


----------



## synthnut (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Delta Blues Acoustic Slide Guitar by Indiginus Coming very soon!*

I'm really looking forward to this program ....I already use AGC a lot , but would probably use this program even more !!....Jim


----------



## NYC Composer (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Delta Blues Acoustic Slide Guitar by Indiginus Coming very soon!*

Really nice track, Fountasia. Nice sound on the guitar too.

Did you use any compression?


----------



## tcollins (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Delta Blues Acoustic Slide Guitar by Indiginus! Available Now*

Thanks to everyone for the for the comments and support!
Delta Blues is now available.






synthnut @ Fri May 24 said:


> I'm really looking forward to this program ....I already use AGC a lot , but would probably use this program even more !!....Jim



Thanks! 



NYC Composer @ Fri May 24 said:


> Really nice track, Fountasia. Nice sound on the guitar too.
> 
> Did you use any compression?



The demos were compressed, but not eq'd. I'll post the midi files on the website soon.




rottoy @ Fri May 24 said:


> I think some release samples between the notes would eliminate the "mechanical" feel.
> But I figure they're working on that already.
> 
> LOVING the sound of this btw! :D :D



Fountasia was done in a hurry to a click, and quantized without much thought put into it, so it is a little stiff. Hopefully the sound of the guitar survives, though. I'll try to finesse it when I get a chance. There are release samples, but they were not being heard well in the demos due to a script problem. All fixed now, though.

TC


----------



## playz123 (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Delta Blues Acoustic Slide Guitar by Indiginus! Available Now*

I tried to buy your product. I live in Canada. When I chose your "Check Out" button (NOT The PayPal one) I was directed to the PayPal site anyway. I then changed the country in their credit card option payment box to "Canada". and here's what I see. In other words there's no option, but to create a PayPal account for customers outside the US. I do NOT want a PayPal account and will never again have anything to do with one.


----------



## tcollins (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Delta Blues Acoustic Slide Guitar by Indiginus! Available Now*

Hi Frank,
I'm sorry about the issue with Paypal, although we've usually had very good customer service from them. 
It would be better to email me directly for this kind of issue, though. Please contact me and we'll work something out.
TC


----------



## playz123 (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Delta Blues Acoustic Slide Guitar by Indiginus! Available Now*

Thanks, Tracy I will do that BUT this is not just an issue related to your company or your product, and that is why I posted the information. It's important that other forum members outside the US are also aware of this. However, I do agree it may be better if I start another thread elsewhere on this subject in order to return the focus to your new new release. Cheers.


----------



## 667 (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Delta Blues Acoustic Slide Guitar by Indiginus! Available Now*

Frank, I know you hate paypal-- I've been ripped off by them as well. But I still have an account that I use (CC only-- I'll never link a bank account with paypal!) to make purchases online and I think that's pretty safe as long as you only purchase from reputable sellers. It may be worth ending your boycott if it means you regain access to small devs' products. 

Today I placed on order on newegg.com using a new service called "V.me by Visa". I don't know if it's any easier for small business to get accept payments via this service but if so maybe it will be better-- subject to banking regulations etc. as opposed to the wild west free-for-all that is paypal.

/end derail 

This library sounds great for $30! Good arpeggios AND slides, nice!


----------



## Dan Stearn (May 25, 2013)

First demo in particular sounds amazing, and for $30 :-O!


----------



## jamwerks (May 25, 2013)

Sounds great !


----------



## synthnut (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Delta Blues Acoustic Slide Guitar by Indiginus! Available Now*

I downloaded this program a little while ago, and it's a HOOT !!.....The samples are great and so is the program ... Very adjustable , and VERY playable !!.... A wonderful example of what a company can offer for very little money , and have you waling away smilng  .... My hat is off to you guys over at Indiginus once again .....Thanks so much for another great program !!....Jim


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 25, 2013)

Purchased, downloading now.


----------



## Letis (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Delta Blues Acoustic Slide Guitar by Indiginus! Available Now*

thank you for this. downloaded and it sounds great. good job m8!


----------



## cozzabucks (May 27, 2013)

Just downloaded and can't stop playing with it - love it!


----------



## woodsdenis (May 29, 2013)

Absolutely fab Tracy.


----------



## tcollins (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your support and kind comments. That makes it all worthwhile!

Here's a new demo with the "Amp" button on:

Big Bend Blues
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F94997575&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/indiginus/big-bend-blues

As promised, midi files with mp3s of the demos are available http://indiginus.com/files/Delta_Blues_Demo_Tracks.zip (HERE).

TC


----------



## playz123 (Jun 1, 2013)

Any solution yet for those of us who aren't PayPal customers, but who might wish to purchase this from outside the US and via credit card?


----------



## tcollins (Jun 1, 2013)

The majority of our customers are from Europe, Canada, and elsewhere in the world. We use Paypal because it is trusted and we believe that it is the safest way for our customers to make purchases.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 1, 2013)

tcollins @ Sat Jun 01 said:


> The majority of our customers are from Europe, Canada, and elsewhere in the world. We use Paypal because it is trusted and we believe that it is the safest way for our customers to make purchases.



Fair enough, but you are also the first developer I've been in contact with who isn't interested in accommodating customers who don't agree with you about PayPal, and refuse to be associated with them again.  In any case you have every right to run your business as you wish, and I'll just leave you to it then. Cheers.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 1, 2013)

I have this crazy idea- how about a document, sent through the mail and turned into cash (after a short period of time) at a bank? Then, when the money is safely in the account of the recipient, he could send out a download link to the buyer!

What d'ya think-too novel?


----------



## synthnut (Jun 2, 2013)

Here in the USA you can circumvent PayPal and use your credit card alone , without using a PayPal account ..... If I had to use a PayPal account to purchase products , I would simply do without ..... I've already dealt with PayPals so called "protection" ....It's protection alright ....Protection for THEM ....


----------



## playz123 (Jun 2, 2013)

NYC Composer @ Sat Jun 01 said:


> I have this crazy idea- how about a document, sent through the mail and turned into cash (after a short period of time) at a bank? Then, when the money is safely in the account of the recipient, he could send out a download link to the buyer!
> 
> What d'ya think-too novel?



Larry.....
If a customer is located in the US, which I am not, a cheque is one solution, provided the buyer is willing to wait awhile. However, buying internationally by cheque and paying in US dollars is far more time consuming and inconvenient, and it usually requires a trip to a bank and service fees as well as a long wait for the cheque or money order to arrive. I'm guessing that a lot of US based musicians haven't tried buying from foreign countries using that approach or they wouldn't be suggesting it.  And why should a customer have to do that anyway...especially with the technology today? In any case, all the developers from whom I've purchased have taken steps to ensure that a customer can pay by credit card OR PayPal and is not required to use only a PayPal account. Makes good business sense to me anyway. And let's not forget there are a lot of others who won't deal with PayPal nor agree with their policies. But as I said above, Tracy is entitled to run his business as he chooses, and I don't wish to say more and further derail this thread.

Jim, couldn't agree more!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 2, 2013)

Frank, I hear you don't like Paypal but you are throwing the baby out with the bathwater IMHO.

I took one of Tom's MIDI files, humanized the MIDI a little (Tom, too rigidly quantized IMHO) assigned the bass and drums to patches from the Fab Four, and added some UAD plug-ins and I think it is great for 15 minutes fooling around with.

https://soundcloud.com/jay-asher/big-bend-blues-ja


----------



## playz123 (Jun 2, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Sun Jun 02 said:


> Frank, I hear you don't like Paypal but you are throwing the baby out with the bathwater IMHO.


I am?? First please note I've said nothing about the product itself, nor can I even evaluate it. The problem is that there's simply no way for me to buy it using only my credit card. I'm sorry, but if I can't conveniently purchase a product, I'm not going to jump through hoops to obtain it. Most other companies have payment options that don't require PayPal, so why not this one? If, for example, you wished to purchase a $30 program from Germany, are you prepared to take the time to go to your bank, pay the fees and get a $30 money order or cheque in Germany funds, stick it in an envelope, mail it and then hope the hell it gets there sometime in the next week or two??  I'm sorry, but my concerns have little to do with babies or bathwater.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 2, 2013)

No, I would not do all that, Frank, but I might put aside my dislike of Paypal.

But your choice of course.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 2, 2013)

I'll PM you about that Jay, so that I don't disrupt this thread anymore than I already have.  Trust me: I and many other have our reasons for avoiding PayPal.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 2, 2013)

playz123 @ Sun Jun 02 said:


> I'll PM you about that Jay, so that I don't disrupt this thread anymore than I already have.  Trust me: I and many other have our reasons for avoiding PayPal.



Not criticizing you Frank, just hate to see you miss out on a terrific library for the money.


----------



## tcollins (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for posting that edit of Big Bend Blues, Jay!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 3, 2013)

playz123 @ Sun Jun 02 said:


> NYC Composer @ Sat Jun 01 said:
> 
> 
> > I have this crazy idea- how about a document, sent through the mail and turned into cash (after a short period of time) at a bank? Then, when the money is safely in the account of the recipient, he could send out a download link to the buyer!
> ...



Cool, Frank, your choice, of course. I was trying to be funny. I should have included smileys and a much better piece of "humor"


----------



## playz123 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey, Larry, no offense taken at all. We've been connected through forums far too long for me to ever be offended by something you've written. And I did, in fact, take your comments as they were intended. But thanks for your kind explanation today. 
Cheers!

PS; I used Google Wallet today for a CC purchase from Soundiron, and a few weeks ago Trey over at SA set up a Fast Spring (?) option for his credit card customers. So there are CC solutions for developers if they choose to use them.


----------

